# Windsor ON



## Mrdangerfield

Windsor Ontario, located a stone throw from Detroit Michigan.

Uber launched on November 12 2015. Like most cities Windsor brings it's own unique set of challenges. Hopefully there are two other active members that will support a Windsor thread!


----------



## commanderkai

I'm another Windsorite. Even if we don't get our own appropriate forum, it would be fun to discuss strategies in Windsor.


----------



## Mrdangerfield

That's what I am thinking, I would love to discuss strategies, or even the different situations or variables the effect our city. The forums are great, but to connect with other drivers from the same locale would be a lot better. I know they are out there - considering a Saturday night I can count at least 20 cars in a zoomed in version of the downtown core!


----------



## commanderkai

I always wondered if that was legitimate. Seems like there are far too many cars vs. people who request Uber. Who knows though. Generally I just operate from home and wait for a fare.


----------



## Mrdangerfield

It is really saturated. I have gone out for 2 hours and not seen a fare.

Last Friday I had 1 fare between 9pm-1130. Then I went home.

I have heard of some drivers around here doing uber full time, and I wonder how.


----------



## commanderkai

See, generally I sit at my apartment in West Windsor (generally my vehicle is parked along Sandwich St, past the bridge) waiting for a fare. I don't drive around hunting for pings. The only time I might approach downtown and go along Ouellette or Pilette is if I made a dropoff somewhere in East or South Windsor. I don't go out of my way.


----------



## commanderkai

Mrdangerfield said:


> It is really saturated. I have gone out for 2 hours and not seen a fare.
> 
> Last Friday I had 1 fare between 9pm-1130. Then I went home.
> 
> I have heard of some drivers around here doing uber full time, and I wonder how.


Are you going to the Uber event in Windsor tomorrow?


----------



## Mrdangerfield

I was going to go to it, unfortunately I was unable to attend.

Hon do you feel about Detroit drop offs?


----------



## commanderkai

Personally, I don't have any issue with it, but there are a few conditions.

I ask if the passengers have any drugs, warrants in the US, or anything else that might get us pulled in. Honestly I'd record this on your phone if you don't have a dash cam, so if any border agent or police officer pulls you over, you can have proof that you had no previous knowledge.

Also, I'd want to know where they're going. I've done a few airport runs, which are good money. If they're wanting to just go downtown Detroit (from Riverside), make them pay you for the return toll. If they refuse, boot them, because we're not here to lose money (sadly Uber only pays for the toll where the passengers are in the vehicle).

Edit: The big "issue" from Uber's perspective is that we can't take pings on the Detroit side...but **** working for 30 cents a mile. They couldn't make me take such a crappy ping.


----------



## Mrdangerfield

I did one run. Wasn't bad, both CBP and CBSA were pleasent. Uber refused to pay toll, stated they do not pay border tolls - didn't seem to care that it was fir use of the tunnel, not for crossing...

They did tell me I couldn't pick up over there, but also advised of data charges and not going paid for the return (makes sense). 

It wasn't a bad experiance, but I think I may refrain in the future.


----------



## commanderkai

Uber's full of shit about the tolls. The app processed the Ambassador Bridge toll after I told them it wasn't done automatically.


----------



## Mrdangerfield

Yea, seems like there is double standards dealing with some of those reps... especially from what I read on these forums!

Any word on what's going on with that by-law stuff?


----------



## commanderkai

Mrdangerfield said:


> Yea, seems like there is double standards dealing with some of those reps... especially from what I read on these forums!
> 
> Any word on what's going on with that by-law stuff?


Psh, this is Windsor. They're too busy screwing over private investors in the city and letting the roads fall apart to get around to actually making bylaws about relevant issues and developments happening in the city.


----------



## Mrdangerfield

Looks like something is happening with the By-Law stuff... Interesting to see what will happen with this. I cannot post links yet so here is what is written in the Windsor Star.

Uber is contesting $7,900 in fines from charges laid by the City of Windsor against Uber drivers this year.

“The total charges were 40 charges laid in total equalling $7,900 and they are being contested,” city manager of bylaw enforcement Ann Kalinowski said Friday.

During undercover operations in January and February the city issued 20 Uber drivers two tickets each: one for operating an unlicensed cab (about $260) and one for no licence for a taxi cab driver (about $135), she said.

Because Uber was new to Windsor, Kalinowski said she contacted other municipalities to see how they did their enforcement and she heard from them the tickets were just paid.

“We were a little caught off-guard that they were going to be contesting our charges but that’s OK. We’re prepared anyways,” she said.

The city learned at the end of February Uber would be fighting the charges and she expects to know more in April about possible trial dates.

When council was considering hiring a consultant to look at the Uber ridesharing situation, council said the bylaws were to be enforced, she said. Cab drivers in the city were complaining. So officers booked rides with Uber and at the end of the ride they asked for identification from the Uber drivers and laid the charges.


----------



## Willynilly

I see this is an old thread. Does intact commercial insurance cover you crossing into Detroit?


----------



## Vavvav

Wondering the secret thing about Niagara???


----------



## BradWDG

Detroit back to Windsor

Was wondering what the current situation is for Windsor drivers and pickups in Detroit.

We are going to a small concert on a sunday and the tunnel closes at 8pm for renovations, so we would not be able to take the tunnel bus back to Windsor.

Are drivers now able to see pings from Detroit on routes back to Windsor?

Is it possible to arrange something with the/a driver that brought us across to Detroit for a return pick up?

Any information on this matter/suggestions would be helpful so we can try and plan our outing a little better. Not sure of relying on Detroit cabs or is their uber drivers sufficient in going across the border? Heard good/bad stories and a lot of drivers refusing to go across.

thanks!


----------

